# recommendations on route



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Heading for Slovenia at the end of the month. Much of my route will be through Germany.

Proposed route : Bruges, Liege, Cologne, Frankfurt, Nuernberg and Munich.

Any suggestions for places to stay/visit on route would be appreciated  . I would anticipate mainly using stellplatze.

Jed


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

cologne cathedral ?


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

How lovely to be going to Slovenia. Our blog
http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/

Has ideas of places to go there.

As for Germany:
It is lovely around Bodensee, we love the campsite / Stellplatz papier Muhle at Stockach - a very relaxing spot.

Possibly slightly off your route, but really worth a visit is the Stellplatz at Worlitz
http://www.woerlitz-information.de/woerlitz-en/ho/index.php

This beautiful garden and follies is lots of fun to visit for an afternoon / day and makes a good stop off when going east. The Stellplatz is next to the car park and you get to have a potter around when the tourists have gone and it is you and the rabbits.

Passau is also a lovely town, on the Austrian border and the Danube. When we stayed there we were in a tent, not the van, but there were a number of campsites.

Also on the Danube is Regensberg - a gem of a town famous for its sausages and Valhalla just down river (boat trip) has to be seen to be believed.

Happy camping
CandA


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Bord Atlas
:wink:


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

There is a nice campsite towards the north end of the Romantic Road at a place called Rothenburg op der Tauber. Its on the way from Frankfurt to Munich. 

The campsite is nice enough but the town (about 20 minute walk up a fairly steep hill) is stunning. It has walls lovely streets, German beer, wurst, beer.

Infact you could drive south on the Romantic road. Lovely walled towns all the way.

Have a great trip.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

what about castle Neuschwanstein in Fussen ??
is really worth a glance


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

The most direct route we would take is Calais, Brugge down the motorway around Brussels to past Leige turn right just past Leige for Verviers, Trier to Autobahn Stuttgart, Munich down to Salzburg down the A10 to Villach through the Karawanken Tunnel into Slovenia and then into Croatia. We go that way but only as far as the Ossiachersee near to Villach nearly every year visiting different places on the way for 2 to 4 nights as we like to see the different areas. Going from Trier there are various ways you can go down to the Black Forest and along to Bodensee and on to Salzburg and A10. Or past Stuttgart turn off to the right past Ulm and go down to visit the Neuschwannstein Schloss at Fussen, then down the Fernpass to Innsbruck then on the Autobahn to Salzburg and A10
When you get nearly to the A10 you can turn off to the right and visit Bertchesgaden the Eagles Nest and the Obersalzburg. 
Another way down from the Stuttgart Munich Autobahn is down the famous Romantiche Strasse which is beautiful down to Fussen and then follow previous route.
If it helps see my website as link below on different trips we have done, many different routes with the Caravan. Altogether we have been visiting Germany/Austria for 35 years approx. so know our way around a bit. There are pages of Info on Germany and Austria too. Nearly all the campsites named are ACSI Camping Card sites but can be used out or in season. For any more help please contact me will be pleased to help.


----------

